# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Afasie - Artikels

## Agnes574

*AFASIE*

*Inleiding*
Afasie is een stoornis in het gebruik van de taal die ontstaat door een hersenletsel, terwijl er voorheen een normaal taalgebruik was.

Mensen met afasie kunnen niet meer gewoon spreken, schrijven, lezen en slecht of moeilijker begrijpen wat anderen zeggen. 

Afasie treedt meestal plotseling op en is heel ingrijpend voor de patiënt en zijn omgeving. Van de ene op de andere dag kan met niet meer op een normale manier duidelijk maken wat men wil zeggen. De mate waarin het taalvermogen is aangetast, verschilt van persoon tot persoon. Sommige mensen met afasie zijn niet meer in staat nog een woord uit te brengen, anderen praten honderd uit maar zijn niet te volgen en weer anderen hebben slechts lichte problemen met het vinden van het goede woord.


*Oorzaak*
Afasie is het gevolg van een hersenletsel.
Deze beschadiging kan veroorzaakt zijn door:

1.Een cerebrovasculair accident (CVA oftewel een vaatziekte in de hersenen). Het kan gaan om een herseninfarct (één of meerdere bloedvaten in de hersenen zijn afgesloten) of een hersenbloeding (één of meerdere bloedvaten in de hersenen zijn gesprongen). 
2.Tumor. Een gezwel in de hersenen kan de hersenfunctie verstoren en afasie veroorzaken.
3.Een trauma/ongeluk. Hoofdletsel kan afasie tot gevolg hebben.


*Symptomen*

*Taalstoornis
Doordat mensen met afasie niet of moeilijk in staat zijn om te zeggen of schrijven wat ze willen, wordt het contact met anderen veel lastiger. Communicatie is voor mensen heel belangrijk. Iedereen heeft wel eens ondervonden hoe frustrerend het is als je niet goed begrepen wordt. Mensen met afasie ervaren dagelijks deze frustratie. Het taalgebruik bestaat uit meer dan woorden, ook gebaren, mimiek, lichaamshouding, intonatie en tekenen zijn uitingen van taal. We onderscheiden verschillende taalniveaus. Afasie situeert zich op één of meerdere taalniveaus. Hoe ernstiger de afasie hoe meer niveaus van taalgebruik beschadigd zijn. Bijvoorbeeld: als iemand met een ernstige afasie moeite heeft met de betekenisvorming, houdt dat in dat hij het woord niet kan bedenken en zeggen, maar er ook niet op het idee komt om een gebaar of tekening te maken. Hij heeft ook problemen met het begrijpen van taal.


*Soorten*
Er zijn geen twee mensen die dezelfde afasie hebben. Omdat elke persoon uniek is, verschilt - ook binnen bepaalde grenzen - de plaats van functies in de hersenen van persoon tot persoon. 

De soort en de ernst van de afasie worden bepaald door:
*de plaats van de hersenbeschadiging 
*de grootte van de beschadiging.

In de medische wereld zijn veel vormen van afasie beschreven. De vier hoofdvormen zijn: 
*Globale afasie
*Wernicke-afasie
*Broca-afasie 
*Amnestische afasie


*Bijkomende stoornissen*
Perseveratie: Bij de ernstige vormen van afasie komt het voor dat de persoon "blijft hangen" op een bepaald woord, een bepaalde zin of uitdrukking: een nieuw onderwerp wordt besproken, maar de persoon blijft het vorige woord of onderwerp herhalen.

(bron: gezondvgz.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*GLOBALE AFASIE*

*Inleiding*
Mensen met deze ernstige vorm van afasie hebben veel moeite met het begrijpen van de taal en kunnen niet tot nauwelijks spreken. Vaak is er wel één zin die of woord dat ze herhaaldelijk uitspreken, bijvoorbeeld: "Die, die, die", " 't Is me wat", "Ja, ja". Klik hier voor geluidsfragment.
De uitingen worden wel met de juiste intonatie en klemtoon uitgesproken. Ook lezen en schrijven is nauwelijks mogelijk. 

Mensen met een globale afasie kunnen vaak wel woorden herkennen. Ze weten wat een woord betekent als er een plaatje bijstaat of als het woord frequent gebruikt wordt. Ze herkennen bijvoorbeeld hun naam of de koppen in een tijdschrift of krant. 
Ze kunnen de woorden meestal niet hardop lezen.
Mensen met een globale afasie hebben problemen met de betekenisvorming van de taal. Ze hebben moeite met het structureren van ideen.


*Tips*
Tips voor communicatie bij globale afasie 

*Het is belangrijk om bij een globale afasie een rustige omgeving te creren en oogcontact te hebben. Soms helpt het om iemand zijn hand of arm aan te reken om zijn aandacht te trekken en vast te houden.
*Het is zinvol om bij mensen met een globale afasie veel gebruik te maken van aanwijzen, gebaren en tekenen tijdens het praten.
*Als je bij mensen ernstige afasie iets vraagt, kun je het beste meerkeuze-vragen stellen. Beperk de vragen tot maximaal vier keuzes, anders kunnen ze je niet meer volgen. Bij het aanbieden van de meerkeuze-vragen kun je mensen laten zien uit welke antwoorden ze kunnen kiezen. 
*Ja-nee-vragen zijn heel lastige vragen, omdat de intonatie van de vraag vaak het antwoord beïnvloedt. 
*Het is ook wenselijk de kernwoorden uit een gesprek op te schrijven of te tekenen. Zo geef je iemand met afasie aanknopingspunten om de lijn van het gesprek vast te houden en begrijpen ze je beter. Ook kunnen ze er eventueel later met anderen over het onderwerp 'praten' (communiceren).
*Als mensen woorden kunnen lezen, kan een communicatieboek een uitkomst zijn. 


*Voorbeeld*
Citaat; "Mijn man Piet heeft een globale afasie. Op een dag roept hij mij (zijn vrouw) terwijl ik in de keuken bezig ben. Te, te! Hij begint druk te wijzen en te gebaren naar de televisie als ik de kamer in kom. tetetet, tetetee. De TV stond gewoon aan en ik dacht dat hij uit moest. Hij kan niet bij de aan en uit knop - Piet zit in een rolstoel en heeft hulp nodig bij het gaan staan. Hij wordt toch boos op me, de televisie moest weer aan. Ik snapte er niets van. Er was iets met de TV maar wat. Hij bleef maar wijzen op de TV, er moest iets gebeuren. Ik vroeg of het geluid harder moest. tetete! En hij schudde nee. Of hij op een andere zender moest. Dat was het. Ik werd toen een beetje boos, want dat kan hij zelf. Dus ik zeg nog: hier heb je de afstandbediening, dat kun je zelf. Wat bleek: de afstandsbediening deed het niet meer, het batterijtje was op. Hij kwam gewoon niet op het idee om mij die afstandsbediening te laten zien en te demonstreren dat hij stuk was."

(bron: gezondvgz.nl

----------


## Agnes574

*WERNICKE-AFASIE*

*Inleiding*
Bij mensen met een Wernicke-afasie gaat het spreken vlot; soms lijkt het wel of er geen einde komt aan de spraakwaterval. 

De zinnen zijn lang en kloppen grammaticaal vaak niet. 

Bijvoorbeeld: "Ik zag gisteren toen bij die zaak toch een vrouw op de straat te lopen met een dingetje zo'n geval weet je wel", of: "Het kind schenkt met de koffie in". 
Ook hebben zij moeite met het vinden van woorden. Zij gebruiken flarden van woorden zonder enig verband, foutieve woorden of vervormde woorden. 

Het kan voorkomen dat de persoon in plaats van het bedoelde woord een woord zegt dat er qua klank op lijkt of zelfs een nieuw, onbestaand woord zegt. Bijvoorbeeld: De persoon wil lamp zeggen en zegt: stuur (foutief woord), "samp" (klankverwisseling) of "surk" (onbestaand woord) in plaats van lamp. 

Het begrijpen van gesproken taal gaat moeilijk. Ook lezen en schrijven geven meestal problemen. 
Mensen met een Wernicke-afasie zijn zich vaak minder bewust van de fouten die ze maken in de taal. 


*Tips*
Tips voor de communicatie:
*Hoe meer je tegen mensen met een Wernicke-afasie praat, hoe meer ze tegen je terugpraten. Vaak worden ze boos als ze merken dat ze niet begrepen worden. Het is van belang deze mensen niet als kinderen te behandelen, maar kort, gerichte vragen te stellen die je ondersteunt met gebaren, tekeningen of geschreven woorden.

*Probeer de woordenvloed te onderbreken, de draad van hun verhaal te volgen en praat daarover verder. Als je onverwachts of te snel van onderwerp verandert, begrijpen ze je niet. Schrijf het gesprek op in trefwoorden. 

*Als mensen geen woorden kunnen lezen, kun je proberen de belangrijkste woorden te tekenen. 

*Gebruik korte zinnen en pas je mimiek aan aan wat je zegt. 
Denk niet te vlug: ze hebben het wel begrepen. Herhaal het gezegde nog eens op een andere manier, want mensen met een Wernicke-afasie hebben problemen met het taalbegrip.

(bron: gezondvgz.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*BROCA-AFASIE*

*Inleiding*
Mensen met een Broca-afasie spreken en schrijven alleen de inhoudswoorden van de zinnen uit of op; deze zinnen lijken op een telegramstijl. 

Vaak zijn er woordvindingsproblemen.
De persoon doet erg zijn best om een woord te vinden; vaak lukt dit helaas niet. 

Ook kan het voorkomen, dat deze het bedoelde woord niet vinden, maar een woord zeggen dat wel tot dezelfde categorie behoort. Bijvoorbeeld: een persoon zegt "stoel" in plaats van "krukje"; beide woorden behoren tot de categorie meubels, maar verschillen wel in betekenis.

Het begrijpen van gesproken en gelezen taal gaat meestal redelijk. Ze proberen de kern uit de boodschap te halen en proberen zo je verhaal te volgen. 

Mensen met een Broca-afasie zijn zich meestal erg goed bewust van hun afasie.


*Tips*
Tips voor communicatie met mensen met Broca-afasie

*Moedig mensen met een Broca-afasie aan om hun beste communicatie kanaal te kiezen. Soms kunnen ze het woord niet zeggen, maar wel opschrijven.

*Behandel hen steeds als volwassenen.

*Vraag door en koppel niet te snel je eigen interpretatie aan datgene wat ze gezegd wordt: ik bank joh, groot, vragen - wel moeilijk hoor, toch gedaan en gelukt he! Deze uitspraak kan dus van alles betekenen: iemand kan een nieuwe bank uitgezocht hebben, kan de zitbank verschoven of verhuisd hebben, kan een bank gekocht hebben, maar kan ook willen vertellen dat ze voor het eerst zelf naar de bank is geweest en geld gewisseld of een pasje geactiveerd heeft.

*Als je doorvraagt, is het van belang de onderstaande vragen voor ogen te houden: over wie of wat gaat het, waar gebeurde het, wanneer gebeurde het en hoe gebeurde het of hoe zag het eruit.

(bron: gezondvgz.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*AMNESTISCHE AFASIE*

*Inleiding*
Bij mensen met een amnestische afasie heeft de persoon woordvindingsproblemen. Hij weet het woord wel, maar kan er niet opkomen. 

Hij weet de betekenis van de woorden wel en kan ze tekenen of er een gebaar bijmaken. 

Soms worden er klankverwisselingen gemaakt en soms gebruikt iemand een woord wat in dezelfde betekenissfeer ligt.

Mensen met een amnestische afasie zeggen vaak Ik weet het wel, maar kan het iet zeggen, of hoe heet het ook alweer, of het ligt op het puntje van mijn tong . Klik hier voor een geluidsfragment.


*Tips*
Communicatietips bij amnestische afasie

*Geef mensen met een amnestische afasie de tijd en onderbreek hen niet te snel.

*Moedig hen aan om het op een andere manier te zeggen of te omschrijven wat ze bedoelen als ze niet op het woord kunnen komen.

*Als iemand onder stress staat of moe is, gaat het praten minder goed. Probeer een veilige en rustige omgeving te creren.

*De meeste mensen met afasie zijn snel afgeleid en kunnen geen gesprek voeren in een rumoerige omgeving. Wees erop bedacht dat mensen met een amnestische afasie het beste functioneren als het rustig is en ze met weinig mensen moeten praten.

(bron: gezondvgz.nl)

----------

